

France orders Google to scrub search globally in right to be forgotten requests - timw6n
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2015/06/15/france-orders-google-to-scrub-search-globally-in-right-to-be-forgotten-requests/

======
tzakrajs
Gross.

